# Darwin Award nomination



## MrTeroo (7 Dec 2017)

Words fail me......

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...be-prankster-who-cemented-head-into-microwave


----------



## MikeG. (7 Dec 2017)

Sadly, the Darwin Awards have been defunct for a few years now. That fact doesn't appear to have reduced the number of people attempting to win it.


----------



## ColeyS1 (7 Dec 2017)

The entire group must all be completely gormless aswell !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Dec 2017)

The heat created by setting plaster he's lucky not to be badly burned.


----------



## Freddyjersey2016 (7 Dec 2017)

They all need to be named & shamed I am afraid - he is very lucky to be alive


----------



## thick_mike (7 Dec 2017)

phil.p":3d6ct4n3 said:


> The heat created by setting plaster he's lucky not to be badly burned.



I remember someone losing a hand to burns caused by plaster of Paris in a school a few years ago.


----------



## fiveeyes (8 Dec 2017)

It is impossible to fix stupid!!


----------



## novocaine (8 Dec 2017)

> We video-called our technical rescue colleagues for advice and eventually managed to get him unstuck



no, you video called as many of the lads as you could to show them just how moronic some people are, especially when the term "youtube video pranksters" is mentioned. 

I know we say this about every generation that follows our own, but my god what planet are these kids from, they really do seem to be getting stupider (says me who's generation produced jackass)


----------



## Inoffthered (8 Dec 2017)




----------



## rafezetter (8 Dec 2017)

novocaine":1pekwjfv said:


> > We video-called our technical rescue colleagues for advice and eventually managed to get him unstuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were always here, problem is the internet gives them more reasons to be themselves and tell everyone.

I'd have let him die personally, shame there were witnesses.

He and his moronic cohorts should be made to pay a fine - or raise money for firefighters charity or something.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Dec 2017)

I'd have let him die personally
:lol: Say what you really mean ...............


----------



## thetyreman (8 Dec 2017)

Freddyjersey2016":3ptz19xo said:


> They all need to be named & shamed I am afraid - he is very lucky to be alive



agree with this, it's discusting behavoir, arguably attempted murder, and very serious, I just can't see the funny side.


----------



## NickN (8 Dec 2017)

Youtube must be one of the most mixed blessings ever created - on the one hand it is a powerful platform for teachers and pupils in all walks of life, and a bountiful supply of often useful advice, on the other hand it has encouraged a generation of already self-obsessed idiots to do absolutely anything, no matter how stupid, to feed that hunger for 'fame'.

One added benefit though is that we can at least now watch many Darwin Award nominees actually carrying out their empty-headed stunts.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Dec 2017)

Empty headed? Maybe that's why they were trying to fill it with Pollyfilla?


----------



## dynax (8 Dec 2017)

90 minutes to free him, 
should have used a bigger sledge hammer :twisted:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Dec 2017)

Or a disc cutter.


----------



## Rorschach (8 Dec 2017)

What lovely people here, and so good to know none of you has ever done anything stupid and needed help. 

He did a silly thing, he learned a very valuable lesson I hope but we all do stupid things, drive too fast, climb a dodgy ladder etc etc.




rafezetter":1dj6nrxm said:


> I'd have let him die personally, shame there were witnesses.



You disgust me! That is somebodies child, stupid or not that remark is sick.


----------



## heimlaga (8 Dec 2017)

The problem with those self obsessed people searching youtube fame is that once helped out of the predicament they put themselves in they will come up with and do something even worse....... 

I think he should have been awarded with 50 days mandatory duty washing and cleaning fire fighters equipment for free.....with possibilities to get his duty shortened to just 25 days if he works hard and proves himself useful.

If you soak them in wit for long enough some of it will usually leak into their brains.


----------



## monkeybiter (8 Dec 2017)

He and his mates were stupid, just as stupid as most currently mature people have been at least once in their lives, as has already been said. 
He was relived of the immediate consequences of his stupidity by people doing their jobs, paid for by him and his mates just like they are paid for by all us sensible working folk. 
Being shown-up for you daft acts usually goes a long way to teaching someone to think ahead a bit more the next time, doing chores for firemen who were just doing their jobs is rather petty and inappropriate.


----------



## RogerS (9 Dec 2017)

Rorschach":xvrx8q2a said:


> ...... and so good to know none of you has ever done anything stupid and needed help.


Nope...not me as far as I recall. I'm sure that there others here who aren't as stupid as Cement Head.



Rorschach":xvrx8q2a said:


> He did a silly thing,


I nominate this for 'Understatement of the Year 2017'. It was stupid. It was moronic. He wasted the time of others. He's in the same category as numpties who go walking up Snowdon in winter without proper footwear and clothing. They then expect to be rescued when it all goes pear-shaped. Plain daft. Leave them up there. Then the message might get out not to do damn stupid things.



Rorschach":xvrx8q2a said:


> he learned a very valuable lesson I hope


How do you know that he actually learned a valuable lesson ?


----------



## monkeybiter (9 Dec 2017)

RogerS":33zgnv90 said:


> Rorschach":33zgnv90 said:
> 
> 
> > ...... I hope
> ...


----------



## NickN (9 Dec 2017)

His hope was, surprise surprise, in vain:

"But despite needing firefighters from Fallings Park to come to the rescue, the prank does not seem to have ended the work of Mr Swingler and Mr Henry, who have vowed to carry out more stunts - the next a DIY rocket launcher.

https://www.expressandstar.com/news...promises-to-thank-wolverhampton-firefighters/


----------



## mailee (10 Dec 2017)

Yes, next the numpty is probably going to set himself on fire in honour of the Fire Brigade! :roll:


----------



## Chris152 (10 Dec 2017)

It's probably no more stupid than many ordinary things that happen in our world, like smoking and drinking too much (both of which cost us a fortune in medical expenses) and driving at 37 mph in a 30 limit (which presumably threatens the lives of others on a regular basis). The only real difference is the time it takes for the stupidity to become apparent.

(Written as someone who *may* have done all three at some time...)


----------



## sunnybob (10 Dec 2017)

Theyre not stupid, just risk takers after easy money.
You tube has a system in place that allows any persons channel with a million or more hits to host advertising, for which cement head gets PAID.
They will keep on doing sensational things until you tube shows some moral fibre and stops rewarding this kind of person.


----------



## rafezetter (11 Dec 2017)

Rorschach":216lxdvm said:


> What lovely people here, and so good to know none of you has ever done anything stupid and needed help.
> 
> He did a silly thing, he learned a very valuable lesson I hope but we all do stupid things, drive too fast, climb a dodgy ladder etc etc.
> 
> ...



What he displayed wasn't stupidity - it was far far worse than that; he KNEW it was extremely dangerous, he KNEW he could suffocate...

And did it anyway - all for the sake of a few hits on a youtube channel; it was complete and utter DGAF

Stupid happens every day on the internet all over the world and it never makes the news - this particular story made the news because an already stressed and strained fire service had to get involved.

This wasn't a professional stunt person, knowingly doing something dangerous and taking all possible precautions to ensure a good outcome; no, this some some fwit with no true understanding of the medium he was using (polyfilla) or understanding of the structure and shape of the human head which would absolutely ensure that he would NEVER have been able to remove his head from the cast, or the cast from the microwave mould.

There are literally TENS OF THOUSANDS of youtube vids and internet pages of "how to make a mould of your head" and I can guarentee you NONE OF THEM involve "stick your head in a box".

If his honest intention was to make a mould or negative cast, why did he ignore all of that information? He clearly has ACCESS to it - as he's a youtuber.

He did it "for the lulz".

It was an absolute foregone conclusion from the moment he stuck his head into the microwave.

Because of this unspeakably reckless act and the other idiots who helped, a fire crew had to waste time getting him free. If a shout had come in for something more serious they would have had to STAY WITH HIM, until he was free and another crew from outside their district would have had to answer it - leaving THEIR district vulnerable.

My cousin is a fire officer and has been for nigh on 20 years - he would say the same thing, and he IS a father of two.

WHY? Because the fire service are suffering cutbacks after cutbacks - he has told me they are getting more like the armed services every year - to mean they are being forced to work with out of date work equipment, and accept paycut after paycut; his pension has been slashed by 30% - regardless of whatever your personal feelings on the matter of civil service pensions, he has risked his life time and again to help those TRULY IN NEED, and DONE HIS DUTY despite the dangers, such as falling through the first floor, floor INTO THE FIRE RAGING BELOW TO SAVE TWO CHILDREN.

YOU REALLY REALLY REALLY DON'T WAN'T TO PICK THIS PARTICULAR FIGHT WITH ME RORSCHACH.

and just as an FYI - his wife is a teacher, Brother is a Paramedic, and Sister works as Airport security.

99% of the countries population have NO CLUE just how difficult things are for the fire service AND the Paramedics, and to top it off they have to answer calls for fwits like this.

My cousins can tell you stories for days about close calls, AND the *didn't get there in times* - the looks on their faces will haunt you for the rest of your days.

It also cost my cousin, the paramedic, his marriage.

I could arrange for you to have a talk with both of them - you'll soon change your tune.

There are people dying through no fault of their own EVERY DAY because they don't have access to the same network of incredible emergency services as we enjoy in the UK, and the people that serve in them give far more than thier 9-5's.

And this is the respect they get given for it - from people who absolutely DESERVED to die for their recklessness.

I won't apologise for what I said; I stand by it now, and I'll say it again the next time some narcissistic W...r does it again.


----------



## Rorschach (11 Dec 2017)

You still disgust me, in fact you disgust me even more now and I'll bet damn sure your attitude disgusts your cousins who work hard to save lives and protect people.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Dec 2017)

Bet it doesn't.


----------



## Rorschach (11 Dec 2017)

phil.p":5y2vups2 said:


> Bet it doesn't.



If it doesn't then they are in the wrong job.
I have met and know many emergency service personnel, including some in the family. They will grumble and bemoan and will almost certainly want to give somebody a damn good slap for their stupid actions but not one of them would ever wish someone dead. 

Do you think the people who treat you in hospital wish you dead for the damage you admit you have done to your own body?


----------

